# Mahendra 6110 that over heats-Please Help



## sammie (Jan 26, 2014)

Please help, I have a 2014 Mahendra 6110 that over heats after 2 hours running my bush hog. the tractor is 4 years old with 800 hours on it, and this is the first time this tractor has started doing this over heating problem. My tractor is well maintained and I use it once a week to cut about 10 acres of grass, which takes me about 4 hours to cut. I run the AC, but this has never been a problem in the past 4 years. I have had to raise my bush hog about 1 inch up off the ground so the skids on the bush hog does not drag and put extra stain on my tractor. This is also something new that I have had to do to get it to run the 2 hours before it over heats and I am done for the day. The radiator is full and there is no leaks any where and the radiator and screen both have been cleaned by compressed air with a long wand and water with a garden hose. It is still under warranty. I Thank you for any help. Sincerely Sammie


----------



## RC Wells (Dec 26, 2008)

I would use an infrared temperature sensor on the radiator to verify it is really overheating and not a sensor problem. Also look for compression bubbles in the radiator overflow tank when the tractor is overheating and still running.

Under the circumstances it is best to contact the dealer for corrective action.


----------

